# 2" H. gigas ok for pond setup?



## ornamentalist (Feb 20, 2011)

just got a 2 inch gigas. Just wondered if a small (but deep) pond in the enclosure would be suitable or an accident waiting to happen? Thanks


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 20, 2011)

A small shallow pool shouldn't be a problem, a small but deep one starts sounding like a death trap.. even for a spider that can swim.


----------



## curiousme (Feb 20, 2011)

You will need some sort of filtration for the water, or it will get foul.  Either that or constant water changes can be done.  You really need to do some research on the subject before you throw it together.  I suggest the advanced search here, or heck start with Google.  We tried a pond for our _P. imperator_ group, but we needed to seek a different kind of filtration than what we had to make it work.  If we try again, we will have a few improvements to make.


----------



## Bill S (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll echo curiousme's thoughts.  But..... I've also been tempted to set up a similar cage for _H. gigas_.  (Was thinking about it earlier today in fact.)  I've had a lot of experience with keeping aquariums, and of course lot's of terrariums with arachnids in them (or I probably wouldn't be on this board).  But combining the two can be very problematic.  At some point I will start doing some experiments with this, but will not inflict it on spiders until I've got the major obstacles worked out.  I'd suggest you keep your _H. gigas_ in a standard cage for now, but experiment with aquarium/terrarium set-ups until you are confident that you won't be destroying your spider.


----------



## Thegloryfades (Feb 20, 2011)

Check out Robc's video he has a swim set up for his


----------



## curiousme (Feb 21, 2011)

Bill S said:


> But combining the two can be very problematic.  At some point I will start doing some experiments with this, but will not inflict it on spiders until I've got the major obstacles worked out.


We will eventually have the 2 combined, with plants sprinkled in there too.  It just has to wait for right now. 



> I'd suggest you keep your _H. gigas_ in a standard cage for now, but experiment with aquarium/terrarium set-ups until you are confident that you won't be destroying your spider.


^^ Yes, this would be the best course of action.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




Thegloryfades said:


> Check out Robc's video he has a swim set up for his


Was he ever able to make one that lasted/ worked?  The 2 that I know of didn't work out for him.  I don't keep up with robc videos anymore, so I suppose it is possible that he finally got the combination right.  If so, I would like to see that video.


----------



## ornamentalist (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for replies everyone  im keeping him in the normal container for now until i can get a filter and submersible pump sorted. They are more aggressive than i thought they would be


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 21, 2011)

ornamentalist said:


> thanks for replies everyone  im keeping him in the normal container for now until i can get a filter and submersible pump sorted. They are more aggressive than i thought they would be


Good idea, you thought they were not going to be defensive?

Clue is in the name "Baboon Spider" you name me one that isnt defensive that is well!


----------



## ornamentalist (Feb 21, 2011)

iv had several E. pachypus that werent defensive at all, more stubborn than anything. The gigas is crawshayi aggressive and like lightning. I always expect baboons to be defensive, thats why i excercise extreme patience and caution with them, i spose a better way of putting it would be, the gigas just responds a lot differently to being ushered than a crawshayi, i.e zooom! Bite! Zooom!


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 25, 2011)

ornamentalist said:


> iv had several E. pachypus that werent defensive at all, more stubborn than anything. The gigas is crawshayi aggressive and like lightning. I always expect baboons to be defensive, thats why i excercise extreme patience and caution with them, i spose a better way of putting it would be, the gigas just responds a lot differently to being ushered than a crawshayi, i.e zooom! Bite! Zooom!


Yea there are definitately variations in the genus and the species, you should see my Cobalt Blue, I hate the "zoom bite" behaviour on those.

My current 2.5-3'' Juvie KB is the worst I have owned in temperament (for juvies) second only to the 7.5" Adult female I owned in the past, I have had juvies that were more restrictive in their biting, stridulating and defensive postures.

I now own 4 Baboon spiders currently (my favourite genus of T's!) I have:

Killimanjaro Mustard Baboon (2.5" Juv that eats like mad)
Cameroon Red (3" Juv) 
King Baboon Spider (3" Juv)
and an OBT (1.5")

Just got back into owning the more old world species after a long hiatus!


----------



## ornamentalist (Feb 25, 2011)

i love the baboons too especially my 2 juvie chordatus. So active, like a little j.c.b digging away all the time. My king bab never ever ventures out unless shes sure the light is out and out for the rest of the night and my o.b.t just moulted out  temprament wise, nothing on god's green earth compares to how vicious, angry, fast, defensive and downright terrifying my h. Minax is! I did the rehouse on her the other day (which i had been dreading for months) and it was like trying to wrangle jaws into a bath tub. Just sank her fangs into whatever i tried to move her with and wouldnt let go, left it soaking with venom!


----------



## Spidershane1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Scolopeon said:


> I now own 4 Baboon spiders currently (my favourite genus of T's!) I have:
> 
> Killimanjaro Mustard Baboon (2.5" Juv that eats like mad)
> Cameroon Red (3" Juv)
> ...



Baboon isn't a genus, but more of a locality based thing. Most Africans refer to all tarantulas as 'baboon spiders', so westerners have unofficially labeled all African T's(no matter the genus) under the moniker 'baboon'.
Pretty much all African T's tend to share the same trait though of being extremely fiesty!


----------



## k2power (Mar 9, 2011)

My gigas has dug a nice burrown and web-lined it very neatly.  It is not seeming at all agressive and I don't hesitate to get the water dish without much protection.  It typically retreats in the hole when I approach.  

Now the fun.  It recently molted and the shed is in the burrow (I have seen it in there).  I hate to destroy its home but really feel the shed needs to come out.  Any thoughts?


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with a pond setup.  Too difficult to keep looking/smelling good and completely pointless, in my opinion.


----------



## Spiderman24 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with Joe. They are really cool to have in the beginning but the upkeep is way to annoying and quite stressful on the t. Besides 2" is a little small for a pond set up


----------

